# Circc, cpc



## kellyphilibin86 (Jul 11, 2012)

CIRCC, CPC looking for per diem work.
see attached resume


----------



## bhunsinger (Jul 19, 2012)

*CIRCC Coder*

Hi, noticed your post!  Would you consider opportunities outisde your area?  I am looking for a Radiology Coder for one of my larger clients on the East Coast!  

Thanks.

Brenda @itiselect.com


----------



## kellyphilibin86 (Jul 24, 2012)

would this be a remote position?


----------

